# 3 kids in a 2 bedroom house?



## dinosaur2010

I'd love a third baby and would be keen on going for the same sort of age gap again (21 months) I like the idea of getting the baby stage done and dusted and having similar ages kids to enjoy and that are kind of into the same things at the same time.
Anyway, we are currently in a 2 bedroom property. Plenty room for what we have now as the rooms are large. My DH wouldn't want a third baby until we get a 3 bedroom house- this is going to be virtually impossible as where we live is very expensive and I'll only be going back to part time work when my mat pay finishes.
Obviously this is way in the future and who knows what will happen but I hate to think our family will be put on hold for these reasons- but would it seem selfish/ strange to have a third baby in our current house?
Can anyone relate to this?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I grew up with 3 of us in one bedroom until we moved when I (the eldest) was 7, my brother was 5 and my sister 3.

Is dividing the room an option? How long would you have the baby in with you?


----------



## dinosaur2010

I guess the baby would be in for a year minimum. As my first dd was and I'm goin to do the same with my second dd too. 
I think a lot of people just expect that children should have their own rooms and a lot of people would assume this hypothetical third baby was an oopsie baby- and I'd have to explain that no it wasn't and justify our living situation all the time lol!


----------



## Pearls18

I wouldn't want to live in a 2 bed house with even 2 children to be honest depending on the size, the 2 bed we were in the living space was too small, we are in military housing and they move us to 3 bed properties when we have our second children, but with 3 children I would most definitely want a 3 bed house. I think if you know in the future you will be able to live in a bigger house and the smaller house is just temporary during the baby years that wouldn't bother me so much, but I couldn't do it forever. We can't decide whether to have a third or not (we live in a 3 bed currently) but if we do I want to be confident we will have a 4 bed house by the time they are teenagers as I would like them to have their own rooms by then, that is something my husband is very adamant about too as he had to share a room growing up right up until he left and he hated it despite getting on very well with his brother.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'd say the same as MarineWAG. If I knew for sure that I would be able to move to a bigger house by the time the eldest was a pre-teen (at the latest) and wanting their own space then I would consider it, but I wouldn't have 3 older children/teenagers sharing as that doesn't seem fair. My brothers shared a room and it was hard on them, their relationship was much better once my older brother moved out. They have a 4 year age gap though so it might have been very different if they were closer in age. I've heard of people having 3 children in a 2 bed house and having 2 kids share one room, one child have the other and the parents having a sofa bed in the lounge. That seems better for the children but it's not something I'd want to do! With the rooms being large could you put up dividing walls? My house was actually a 2 bed but my brothers room was partitioned to make my bedroom. My room was very small but it was fine :). If you could partition one of the rooms or even both of the rooms that would change things a lot.


----------



## JumpingIn

We currently live in a 2 bed house and will be moving to a bigger one before we even TTC number 1! We're in a really expensive area too...So we're moving away!

Our 2 bed is small, but even in a bigger one if we had 3 young kids I think we'd go totally mental.


----------



## dinosaur2010

If we did go ahead with number 3 and stay where we are it would very much be temporary for say 2-3 years until a 3 bedroom came up (we are looking constantly)
So I'm talking about 3 young Kids with the oldest being around 6-7.
There's no way I'd expect one to start puberty and share their room with their younger siblings!
Yea Jumpingin- we are considering moving out of town a bit too- meaning we'd need 2 cars or id be totally isolated while DH is at work but it's do-able so might be a solution too!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I personally would prefer to wait until I got into a three bedroom, but I think it's fine for 3 children to share one room, especially since yours are young. People do it all the time. My neighbors have 5 children in a three bedroom so it's doable.


----------



## dinosaur2010

I'm just trying to reassure my self that we'll be ttc next year lol! 
We might be lucky enough to find somewhere soon even but if not I don't want to think our babies will be on hold!


----------



## Buttercup84

I don't think it's selfish or strange but it's not something I would do personally. We'll eventually be having 3 kids in a 3 bedroom house and 2 will share a room but I think 3 in one bedroom is a bit much.


----------



## Leggiero

I don't think there's anything wrong with having 3 kids in a 2 bedroom house, especially since you've mentioned you would likely move to a bigger place by the time the kids were approaching their teen years. In this economy, families have managed to make all kinds of different living arrangements work really well! If you think this will work for your family, go for it. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

My mom had 3 of us in a 2 bedroom apartment during her 3rd divorce and had 7 of us in a 3 bedroom house during her 4th (current) marriage so it is possible. It's not ideal though and it can get really crowded. Your children may also not have a sense of privacy now because they're so young, but what about when they're older? Believe me, it sucks sharing a room with two of your siblings because it never feels like your own space, just a place that you sleep (not always well). You would also need to keep the new baby in your room while your DDs shared a room until the new baby became a toddler. Also, what if you had a boy? He would need his own room apart from the girls after he reached a certain age. There are a lot of things to consider about having 3 children in a 2 bedroom house and honestly based on my experience living in a similar situation growing up I would recommend against it. DF and I have some friends in our complex that have 3 children in a two bedroom apartment and they never have any space or privacy. I don't know how they do it. A two bedroom house is not much of an upgrade from a two bedroom apartment either, it basically just means that your rooms are a little bigger throughout the house, but it's still the same amount of rooms.


----------



## george83

Slightly different I know but as a child I grew up one if three children in a three bedroom house. My older sister had her own room (a box room) while me and my younger sister shared a bedroom. It never bothered me having to share a room and we never felt crowded, at times I would be jealous of my friends who had bigger bedrooms to themselves but that was probably more to do with me being totally spoilt! If you plan on moving anyway I don't see the problem especially if there's room to keep the baby in with you for a while


----------



## spicyorange

My friends just had a second baby and they live in a one bed flat and sleep in the living room, I couldn't do it but it seems to work for them, you make what your have work


----------

